# How World War I U-Boats Launched the Age of Unrestricted Warfare



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

How WWI U-boats launched the age of unrestricted warfare...http://www.wired.com/2014/09/wwis-u-boats-launched-age-unrestricted-warfare/


----------

